# bell bottom leg



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

has annyone tried bell bottoms on a poodle? i was looking through an old book and saw them. thought i might try it on my standard.


----------



## Bextastic (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen it done and it can look super cute if done right.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

jakl said:


> has annyone tried bell bottoms on a poodle? i was looking through an old book and saw them. thought i might try it on my standard.


I give my male bell bottom pants with a jacket, the latter starting at the last rib, and being thick and plush, the pants fitting snug (to show off his shapely rear!) using a #5F and then scissoring to flare out at the hocks. I LOVE the look!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

poodleholic said:


> I give my male bell bottom pants with a jacket, the latter starting at the last rib, and being thick and plush, the pants fitting snug (to show off his shapely rear!) using a #5F and then scissoring to flare out at the hocks. I LOVE the look!


Any pics of that? lol...sounds pretty sweet!


----------

